# Galveston Beach front 10/04/08



## TheOriginalCaptMac (May 16, 2008)

Set out to take my 5 year old son on his first "Deep Sea" adventure. Motored out of our slip in Kemah and stopped along the way to net up some bait as there are NO bait camps left that I could find. After filling the livewell with shad and mullet we headed out fo the Kemah channel. For those interested there was very little debris in the water. 
Just outside of the board walk we noticed some birds working and some huge blow ups under them over towards the Cliftons area. So we motored over to in vestigat what turned out to be a huge school of Jacks terrorizig the bait schools. We hooked up to a few using mirror-o-lures and watched the little guy wear himself out going from rod to rod helping reel them in. We landed five over 20 pounds and lost a few others.
We decided to go head out to the beachfront to see what we could find. Made the long run without incident and once again saw very little debris.
We spent the next five hours searching the Galveston beachfront for any signs of life. We found none. There were huge rafts of mullet at the outer break but nothing feeding on them. Weworked in and out from the break ou to about 7 miles back and forth all the way to San Luis. ( we could have gone offshore for th amount of time and fuel we wasted). With the lttle guy getting more and more bored and this being his day and all we decided to head back to the S. Galv. Jetty and drop the hook and see what we coulnd't chum up.
We immediatley got into the keeper reds and tons of small black tip and sharpnose. by days end we had a box full of keeper reds up to 27.5 (wish there was a tournament going that day) and released almost as many oversize as well as more sharks that I care to count. The sharks were literally swarming the boat so much you could choose the one you wanted and had feed him your bait. I got so bored with them I got out my fly rod and hooke up and landed one on it just for variety. The icing on the cake was the four nice ling that visited the chum slick. Two of which we hooked up with and one we will be eating later tonight...;-)
All and all the trip can be summed up as an hour of unexpected Jack induced mayhem followed by hours of pointless boat ride finicshed of with one of the best mixed bag jetty trip I have seen in a while. My son had a blast. I will post pick when I get them.

Tight Lines,

Capt. Mac


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

Sweet! Way to go to plan B for the boy!


----------



## TheOriginalCaptMac (May 16, 2008)

*Edit Much...;-)*

Just read the report an realized how bad I need to preview next time...;-)


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

Where's the pics!


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Nice report Capt. Mac! It sounds like a wonderful day on the water!


----------



## TheOriginalCaptMac (May 16, 2008)

*Nice one Raz...*

Pics are on the way. Used a buddies digi so I have to let him download.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

Wow!! that sounds like a great trip on the water. I've yet to go out since before Ike and now it won't be until next monday. I can't take it any longer!!
Thanks for the report!!
Steve


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice report.. I can picture it... LOL

Great to take the little one out and have a fun day out on the water.. 

Catching fish helps... ( Attention )


----------



## TheOriginalCaptMac (May 16, 2008)

*Here are the PICS Sorry for the delay!!!*

First set of pics


----------



## TheOriginalCaptMac (May 16, 2008)

*More Pics*

Here are a few more.


----------



## Wakerider1424 (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow! Looks like a great day on the water! Nice Jetty Ling!!


----------



## waderdude832 (Jun 7, 2008)

why keep the jack


----------



## fishingmanreggie (Nov 12, 2006)

Sounds like you finished the day nicely. Way to go.


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Thats a nice bag of fish! Im glad that you had a great day on the water to keep your fishing partner enthused. Congrats!


----------



## TheOriginalCaptMac (May 16, 2008)

*Waderdude...*

Kept the Jack for two reasons. First of all it was my sons first big fish and he wanted to. Second becaust the oily bugger makes great ground chum.


----------



## AimlessRolling (Jul 9, 2006)

Nice tuna you got there!


----------



## TheOriginalCaptMac (May 16, 2008)

*nice tuna...*

Yes it is....fine example of the Malasian Hissing Fire Tuna, indiginous to the Temperate waters off the coast of Malasia and occasionally found in the Northern waters of Indonesia. Catching one in Kemah was quite the suprise. I usually have to spend hours and hours on a plane and then countless more hours in a dugout outrigger with some grass skirt wearing, bone through the nose having, tattooed Samoan just to get a shot at one of these elusive bad boys. I guess Ike had some silver linings.

Tight Lines,

Capt. Mac


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

TheOriginalCaptMac said:


> Kept the Jack for two reasons. First of all it was my sons first big fish and he wanted to. Second becaust the oily bugger makes great ground chum.


 Hey Capt,You keep what you want to its your boat right.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Nice pics, and beautiful fish, I would have put a life jacket on my 5 year old.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

great report. sounds like a blast.


----------



## talkshow (Aug 11, 2006)

great report


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

you going to eat that YFT?


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Nice fish!


----------



## hockeyref999 (Aug 12, 2005)

raz1056 said:


> Where's the pics!


Dude, CaptMac just owned you.

Nice pics, great day....


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

dido on the life jacket


----------



## TheOriginalCaptMac (May 16, 2008)

*Responses...*

Thanks for the responses. The trip was great and I really enjoyed the time on the water. For those who were concerned about the life jacket let me say that he always wears a jacket while the boat is underway. I appreciate your concern and head your advice. As far as the YFT, I eill be eating him in a few years. Planted in him in a shallow grave under a newly planted peach tree...;-)

Oh and as far as me owning Raz...not sure I want him. But ya I guess I kinda do after that....

Capt. Mac


----------



## wadefisher3180 (Mar 14, 2007)

nice!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

LOOKS ROUGH THERE GOOD WORK LITTLE DUDES HOOKED!


----------

